# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  Typical regimen for women?

## 25 going on 65

Hi. I'm asking this on behalf of a woman I know who has suffered female-pattern hair loss since giving birth to her first child.
Basically I'm wondering if there's any kind of standard, reasonably effective regimen for treating female hair loss like "the Big 3" for men. I've heard a little about Spiro, but I don't know how or if it works for hair loss in women? Is that even its purpose, or is it more to counteract side effects from other treatments?
And other than that I've only heard of minoxidil and keto shampoo. I feel pretty lost but really want to pass on some good advice to her.

Thank you in advance for any time and help!

----------


## Tracy C

The best advice you can give to a woman who is suffering with female pattern hair loss is to seek the help of a doctor who specializes in treating hair loss.  For women, determining the cause is not as straight forward as it is for men.  This is a problem because determining the cause is the most important part of determining the best treatment.

Refer her to this link:

http://www.americanhairloss.org/women_hair_loss/

If the cause is in fact hereditary hair loss, I suppose you could possibly say that the "Big 3" for women could be Spironolactone, Minoxidil and Ketoconazole.  Those are the medications I use along with my laser comb.

Spiro is a blood pressure medication that can be used as an anti-androgen to block reception of androgens including DHT.

----------


## 25 going on 65

Thank you very much!

----------

